# Quints! Make that Sextuplets! UPDATE



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

My doe Hannah had quints last night! :crazy 4 bucks and a doe! Unfortunately, the smallest one (3 lbs.) didn't make it. 
He just wouldn't take a breath. I gave M2M and everything. :down :sniffle

The others are doing fine. Taking bottles great and up and moving. Hannah is doing well also. Although, I am watching her like a hawk. It was an uneventful kidding except that they just kept coming! 

Their weights were 3 lbs, 4.17 lbs, 5.1 lbs, 5.7 lbs and doe 5.3 lbs.

Good thing is, I had requests for 3 bucks before kidding! dance:

I will try and post pics, if I can ever figure out how to size them down.

Vicki in NC


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Quints!*

Congratulations!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Quints!*

Sorry to hear about the little one. But congratulations on the others- happy for you! dance:


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Quints!*

A friend of mine had a doe who gave birth to quints also. Congrats.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Quints!*

WOW. The most I have ever had here was triplets. Congratulations on all those babies and the buckling reservations!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Quints!*

Congrats!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Quints!*

Congratulations! Sorry about the little one that didn't make it though.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Quints!*

You sure have your hands full! Instant herd. Glad you have those boys sold! Congrats!

I've have Nigerian quints not never from full sized breeds. I'm not sure i would want to!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Quints!*

Sorry you lost one, but congrats on the others!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Quints!*

Wow, is all I can say. We have 2 sets of twins in the house for the time being. I've been running around cleaning up pee getting bottles and well, I'm just ready for them to go to the barn now. I couldn't imagine all of them being born in one day.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Quints!*

I had a set last year  I keep thinking geez girl aren't you done yet!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Quints!*

I haven't had quints or triplets yet, but I've had quads! The last two, the doe just never stopped pushing. She got the third out, and I'm like, oh okay, it's triplets...start drying that one off...hey, what are you doing? OMG, you have another! LOL. Quints is amazing, especially from a non-Nigerian.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Quints!*

Wow, holy cow! I just can't imagine. I had triplets last year, all very healthy weights from a doe that just didn't look that big (and she wasn't a very big doe, herself). You just can't tell by looking at them. Congrats to you!!!



Dana said:


> Wow, is all I can say. We have 2 sets of twins in the house for the time being. I've been running around cleaning up pee getting bottles and well, I'm just ready for them to go to the barn now. I couldn't imagine all of them being born in one day.


Dana, why do you have them in the house? I'm curious. I just can't imagine having kids in the house (I know others do this, as well). Or maybe you don't have a setup for them in a barn? For me, there is no way a goat will be in the house. We have smaller stalls and heat lamps for them. And I'd rather be out there with them then have them in the house.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Quints!*

I bring mine in the first day usually, so that I don't have to get all dressed up to go outside so many times, and especially I usually give them a feeding middle of the night the night they are born. After that, they get fed slightly less often, and with one feeding last thing before I go to bed, and one right when I get up, with nothing middle of the night. My "barn" is sort of far from my house, up a hill, so I now have a spot set up in the garage for them when they move out of the house. And then they have a pen up the hill for when they are a bit older to have outside time, with little houses.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Quints!*

Here is a picture of the group.

This was the does 4th freshening. As a 1st freshener, she gave me quads (all buck of course). She has had twins for her 2nd and 3rd freshenings.

Her mother also, gave me quad bucklings. Go figure.

Vicki in NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Quints!*

Cute! Lots of spots!


----------



## mommaB (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Quints!*

OH MY CUTENESS!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Quints!*

What a pretty pile of babies! Congratulations.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Quints!*

LOVE!! Ship one to me!!!


----------



## DawnBreakers (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Quints!*

Oh that is awesome! Congratulations! And yes, wow, LOT'S of spots!


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Quints!*

How precious - and such pretty spots!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Quints!*

Wow, quint Nubians, I thought this was going to be about Nigerians. Congrats on the quads!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is an update to my doe Hannah (who I thought just had Quints).

She had passed all the placenta, I saw it and cleaned it up. The next morning she wasn't herself, not eating much and laying around. I thought it was because of the exceptional birthing! But I was keeping my eye on her none the less. I had given her 30 cc of CMPK because of the large amount of kids and she seemed shakey in the rear. She seemed to be more perky. But she just didn't eat much and not much milk production. Oh, and I had taken her temp and it was normal. 
Something in my gut just didn't feel right. Today she kept squatting and trying to push and starting running a fever. I called my vet who is also a friend of the family to discuss things. He came out and took a look with a speculum and low and behold there was hair right at her cervix. He pulled out a good sized dead doe that just started to decompose. He felt around and no more babies and no placenta. We gave her a uterine wash, put her on antibiotics and will keep and eye on her.
Will keep everyone updated on her condition as it progresses. Please pray for her.

Vicki in NC


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! Poor girl...praying for her. She must have been so uncomfortable. SIX?! Sorry to hear about the babies. That is not easy...


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Good lord! I have only heard of one other person with sextuplet goats, and it was a Nigerian!!! Wow! I hope your doe does okay!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad the vet was able to be there and get it out and clean her out well. I bet she will be just fine now. What a girl. So many people are having high multiples these days in their Nubians. Wonder why.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Christine, I pondered over that same question all last night. Was it something I did in my management? Or is it genetics? What? It sure does seem like Nubians are having a lot of high multiples lately. What is up with that?

Vicki in NC


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy cow! glad she has been cleaned out. I am sure she will perk right up for you. Poor girl!
I have also wondered the same thing about the high multiples lately. I know some years are different from others. around here this winter has been so mild I am wondering if that has something to do with it. I have many goat friends and all of them are seeing higher numbers of multiples. Triplets when usually singles or twins and quads and quints.
I also think that some of us are using a more intense vitamin and mineral management with really good feed and that could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Whatever is causing the Nubs to have such large litters I hope doesn't come to Maine! I'm perfectly happy with twins.

I'm glad the vet was able to help her! Those are some flashy kids!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Melia is seven and this is the first year she's had quads. She usually has triplets. She was one of a set of triplets. Jasmine, who was also one of a set of triplets has had quads the past two years. I'm sure genetics may have something to do with it. If it was just a matter of giving BoSe prebreeding and what I'm feeding, then Diamond (a twin) who has had twins and one set of triplets in the past should have had more than just the one kid this year.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes. My doe Hannah has recovered. She is eating and when I let her out of her stall, she went right over to the milkstand and hopped right up like "I'm ready to do my job". 

Vicki in NC


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I once had a MiniNubian who had sextuplets. It was kind of funny because the year before she had had quads - 3 blonde bucks and then finally a beautiful chocolate doeling. The time she had sextuplets, she first had three blonde bucklings. Then I jokingly told her, "ok, now you need to have a chocolate doeling!" She pushed again, and there was a chocolate doeling!!! Then she started pushing again! SHOCK! She delivered a weak little buck (who didn't make it). Then she started pushing AGAIN! This was the first time I had ever had more than 4 kids, so was shocked by the 5th kid, and when she started again, I could hardly believe it. She had one more buckling that was healthy. Of the 6, we only lost the one tiny buckling. It sure is fun! Glad you found the 6th kid in time to save the doe. Good job!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow... like I said before, no wonder Nubians are taking over with litters like that! Rabbit ears and litters :biggrin


----------



## kerryandjennie (May 27, 2011)

:yeahthat


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonder if a goat has ever had six does?


----------

